# Intensidad Motor PaP unipolar



## Odomen (May 28, 2010)

Saludos

Tengo una duda con un motor pap que tengo, en la hoja de caracteristicas pone que soporta 1A, y creo que eso debe ser por fase, teniendo en cuenta que voy a hacer pasos alimentando dos fases debo de tener una fuente que me suministre hasta 2A??

Gracias!


----------



## Diego Mus (Jun 5, 2010)

necesitas una de 2 o mas, no olvides que necesitaras un integrado de fuerza y el uln2803 solo soporta una corriente de 250mA, o piensas utilizar otro circuito?


----------



## HADES (Jun 5, 2010)

Pues no se que integrado piense utilizar el colega pero ya para esos Amperajes es mejor o usar Puente en H con Transistores o utilizar el Integrado L298N salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## Diego Mus (Jun 5, 2010)

si tienes razón el problema que veo es que nuestro amigo tiene un motor unipolar y esos son aquellos de 5 o 6 cables. y estoy de acuerdo contigo para corrientes altas tendrá sin duda un puente en H de transistores pero hasta donde se eso aplicaría solo para los bipolares,  buena onda SONIUS por tu comentario.


----------



## HADES (Jun 5, 2010)

mmm si corrijo porque no vi que era unipolar pero siendo unipolar es mas facil todavia!! y pues al mejor de mi conocimiento hay un truco con el ULN2803 este se puede conectar 4 salidas driver en paralelo a las otras cuatro y sumas 1A y colocas la salida del los diodos clamp a +V por las cargas inductivas y pues ya esta porque en si usas 4 cables y los otros dos tienen que ser conectados a +V y otra vez ahi esta simple!!


----------



## Diego Mus (Jun 5, 2010)

muchas gracias amigo ese truco me sera de mucha ayuda,


----------



## HADES (Jun 5, 2010)

Diego Mus dijo:


> muchas gracias amigo ese truco me sera de mucha ayuda,



Pero entendiste? por si aclaro las entradas del ULN2803 van en paralelo a las otras entradas respectivamente  y las salidas tambien en paralelo respectivamente para dar una idea por que son 8 entradas dividimos en 4 y otras 4 juntas son 8 pero tomamos 4  y cada una respectivamente la puenteamos en paralelo sin que estos mas de dos entradas o salidas en una misma.


----------



## Odomen (Jun 9, 2010)

Gracias por las respuestas, tengo pensado usar el uln2003a que entrega 500mA por salida y conectando 2 en paralelo ya entrega 1A, asi que con un integrado ya me sirve para alimentar el motor PaP

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 9, 2010)

Odomen dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas, tengo pensado usar el uln2003a que entrega 500mA por salida .......


Te entrega 500mA por salida, pero *NO* te pases de la potencia "Total" que puede disipar el dispositivo que es 1,5W (Aproximadamente).


----------



## HADES (Jun 9, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Te entrega 500mA por salida, pero *NO* te pases de la potencia "Total" que puede disipar el dispositivo que es 1,5W (Aproximadamente).



Siiiiii!!!!!!!!!! reitero lo que dijo fogonazo no se pasen de la potencia por que si bien les di el tip para una mayor intensidad de corriente tienen que considerar el hecho que si usan demasiada eventualmente el chip va a empezar a arder literalmente asi que "ojo al cristo" con el calor del chip y traten de disiparlo lo mejor posible si se caliente dependiendo del consumo del Mot. PaP

salu2!


----------



## Odomen (Jun 9, 2010)

Si había pensado poner unos disipadores al CI pero ahora estoy empezando a considerar hacerlo con trasitores. Los motores consumen 1A por fase y los quiero usar para hacer una fresadora cnc.

Un saludo!


----------



## HADES (Jun 9, 2010)

Odomen dijo:


> Si había pensado poner unos disipadores al CI pero ahora estoy empezando a considerar hacerlo con trasitores. Los motores consumen 1A por fase y los quiero usar para hacer una fresadora cnc.
> 
> Un saludo!



Ahh!! y no has pensado en utilizar el L298N ese de por si ya esta destina para corriente mayores pero con Mot. PaP Bipolares ahora bien si es Unipolar un transistor de potenica por cada salida y ya estuvo!


----------



## Odomen (Jun 9, 2010)

No me habia parado a pensarlo, puesto que el uln2003a es muy simple y 8 veces mas barato que el l298 voy a mirar el funcionamiento de dicho circuito a ver si lo cambio.

un saludo


----------

